# BN breeding season?



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok...I understood that our winter months were the most active for BN plecos to breed in.

Is someone slipping viagra into our water supply? My BN (all varieties) have been breeding non stop for the past few months. Last year my browns went on strike and stopped spawning all summer, this year they have had 3 spawns in 3 months. I only put Dad back in with the females a few days ago and they were at it again


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, that's interesting. My brown BN breed in the open last month without a cave! That kind of took me by supprise as that tank was full of clown loach. Anyway, couldn't save those poor guys. Thanks for posting. Maybe I can give my Inspector pleco a try, although I think they are still young at this point.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine did the same last week...


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Zebra...it is not uncommon for BN to breed in the open when they are new to it. If they are in a tank of their own most often the eggs do hatch out fine, but not in a community tank.

The inspectors are harder to breed (don't have any) so I've heard. There are tricks to it, but I don't have a clue what they are. Good luck with them.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh heh, your tip gave me all the help I needed. Looks like the inspector laid a batch last week, and so did my zebras again ... thanks nightowls.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on them Zebra  Not sure if you have seen this site http://www.zebrapleco.com/forum/ but it maybe of some help raising up your zebra babies. I wish you all the luck with them as they seem to be very tricky to get to live. Darn cute to!


----------

